# Mini Cooper S - a few thoughts so far



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Having done a very enjoyable drive out yesterday through the Cotswolds, I thought that after a few moths of ownership whilst running it in I would write down some of my thoughts about the Mini.

Bizarrely even after 3 months of ownership, where I would normally start to feel a bit bored as the novelty wore off, the 'new car' feeling is still there, and everytime I get in and press the start button it seems like I'm in a brand new car again wondering how it's going to drive! Words can't sum up how different this is to the Golf - the Golf was EXCELLENT all round, but it lacked the fizz and left me wanting more, it was just too clinical & soulless. The Mini on the other hand is excellent in all situations, but more than that it's so damn quick & exciting! From a simple trip to B&Q with the missus to buy a new house plant, through to it's first proper trip out yesterday, each journey is an event that the Mini relishes. Low down torque gets the car moving with a shove in your back that could easily be from a car that has twice as much power, but it doesn't run out of steam at the top end either as the 'overdrive' comes in and keeps the power coming. It feels like a car with a hell of a lot more than the quoted 175bhp! Some of the guys over on Mini2 have been to the Rolling Road with theirs and once the overboost has setteld down (it takes around 3 runs) they have got results from between 185 and 200bhp, so I have a feeling BMW are being a bit conservative with their quotes!

The gearbox has a short throw and is precise too so I don't ever have to wonder what gear I'm in - not only because it's light and responsive but the display on the rev counter has an option that lets me show either the best gear to be in for optimum MPG or best gear for engine performance, which is very useful! Reverse is the only complaint I have with the gearbox as I find myself double checking that I am in reverse and not first - they are very close, however on a positive note you can only mistake first for reverse and not the other way around, which is re-asuring!

Iâ€™ve been experimenting with the 'sport' button over the past week. Itâ€™s supposed to quicken the throttle response and make the steering slightly heavier, however I wish there was option to leave the steering as it is and only quicken the throttle response, because the direct poise of the steering in 'sport' does feel rather artificial after a while. I've found myself driving the car in normal mode to a satisfying effect, but that might have something to do with the improved MPG I get which has shot up from 25 to over 30mpg. On the subject of MPG I was VERY pleased to see the 200 mile journey yesterday, mostly on 'spirited' A roads, return a 36mpg avg at an average speed of 60mph.

I have experimented also with the ASC (traction control button), but have now left it switched on. Itâ€™s effective and is not in the slightest bit intrusive. Reading reviews from the mags they are moaning that the DSC on its own too intrusive, so I am wondering if the LSD option that I ticked is the DSC's perfect partner and solves the issue, it sure feels like it! Even in very slippery conditions you can feel the LSD shifting the power, and although it can feel a bit unnerving at first when you feel the steering wheel correcting itself, you soon get used to it and it gives you more confidence to leave the car to do the work of getting the power down.

It rides with a lot of composure and the steering is direct, and although it can be a bit crashy on REALLY rough surfaces I just put that down to the sports suspension option I ticked.

The Cotswolds was a strange mix of Rain, Glorious Sun and Deep Snow! It made for the Mini to be really tested and it didn't disappoint. It was really snowy and slushy so at the start I was being very cautious, but I needn't have bothered 'cos it stayed composed and felt perfectly at home, slicing into turns despite the piles of slush in the road and displaying a lovely neutral balance which left me grinning and throwing it into bends in a care free manner.










So overall I'm very happy with it and I can't see the Mini going anywhere for a while yet! One thing I am really enjoying as well (in a kind of sadistic way) is listening to the blinkered comments I sometimes get about it being a girls/estate agents car etc, because once you've owned/driven one you can see past the prejudices and you realise it's one incredibly capable little machine that doses out huge amounts of fun!

Now it's run in I'm looking to get it on track sometime very soon becasue I have a feeling it's going to be a little riot!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice write up. Glad you're enjoying the new car.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice write up Kev - seems to concur with EVO's long termer. Never liked them myself but yours in its colour scheme and configuration is really growing on me 8)

Who's the best for remapping these little beasts then ??

James


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice write up Kev, 10000 on ours now and agree that it still feels special.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice write up Kev, question to ask though? Could you see yourself doing 30,000 miles per annum in one :?:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

and it looks great !


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Who's the best for remapping these little beasts then ??


There are a few people who do aftermarket remaps, however if you do that your TLC pack (the 5 years free servicing) and warranty are buggered - so the only option is the official dealer fit 'JCW tuning kit'. However, for me, I can't justify the Â£1500 price tag and I don't do the miles either. I did have it preliminarily booked in, but I've cancelled it since owning the car becasue it's good enough for me (so far) without it. 



thebears said:


> Could you see yourself doing 30,000 miles per annum in one :?:


Honestly? No I couldn't. It's comfortable enough to drive but I presume with that milage you would be on a motorway a lot of the time, then the main problem is speed. It sees 3 figures effortlessly and with such a free revving engine you are constantly 'playing'. Worse thing though is it's 'natural cruising speed' on the motorway, at around 95 anything under that is a struggle to maintain, as I found out to my cost on saturday when I am pretty certain a cam van on bridge zapped me. 

For me though I live less than a mile from where I work, I have no kids or pets, and I live in an apartment with my girlfriend, so with the 3k miles a year I do it's perfect as a fun toy. If I was doing more I'm not sure what I would go for, my first instinct would say a Golf, however, after having one I got bored quickly and would advise against it.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Could you see yourself doing 30,000 miles per annum in one :?:
> ...


My jouney will be 95% A & B roads to work, i dont really wont to sell the S3 but the fuel economy is going to kill me. I like the idea of 36mpg at an average of 60mph.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

thebears said:


> My jouney will be 95% A & B roads to work


A bit of a tricky one really because people predomanently spec a S up in one of 2 ways - sporty or comfort. Sporty obviously includes the Sports suspension, LSD, half leather, 17" or 18" wheels etc, however you sacrifice a little of the comfort which you would no doubt require for 30k per annum. Then if you go comfort you lose some of the characteristics that make the S so good when specced 'sporty'. I'm not sure if there is a balance of the two either, I have a feeling you be left wanting whatever is missing and tiring of what you have, whichever way you choose (if you get my drift?). 



thebears said:


> i dont really wont to sell the S3 but the fuel economy is going to kill me. I like the idea of 36mpg at an average of 60mph.


That's one of the reasons why I sold the R32, ridiculously low MPG for little return of 'Fun' in the milage I do.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > My jouney will be 95% A & B roads to work
> ...


I know exactly what you are saying, the S3 is comfortable cruiser on the motorway and equally sporty on the twisty stuff as well. And when the roads are full of water, slush, ice and rain i fell confident with the car.

HOWEVER driving it like a "granny" you can still only just get 30mpg and i can't see the point of having a car for no enjoyment, bit much like you with the R32 then.

A fun drive and economy with it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice write up, I couldn't believe how fast the S is  it seemed much faster than the TT. Maybe its just the way the turbo delivers the power. After driving the S the cooper just felt flat so that idea is on hold but I think I know what will replace the TT when the time comes.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the update - it is also becoming clear to me as I research new car options that the Mini is one of the few cars out there (along with the 911) that is as depreciation proof as you're going to get. A couple of friends of mine who have just sold their Minis were offered ridiculously high part exchange prices, even though they were Mk 1 Minis.

I would consider one myself if I didn't do so much driving on the motorway.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Our plan is still to get a MKI Cooper - as soon as someone will buy our A4.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

great write up 8)

I feel exactly the same about my S too, absolutely love it and have done many European trips in it, as well as up and down the country here too - since getting it last April I've covered 17k and every single one has been >


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> Our plan is still to get a MKI Cooper - as soon as someone will buy our A4.


So, the transformation to the 'dark side' will be complete for you then!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev,

Do you mind me asking what options you went for on it? Particularly the exterior styling. Looks excellent.

Good write up too 

Thanks

James


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Might seem like a daft question but what MPG do you guys who have them get from the S?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Might seem like a daft question but what MPG do you guys who have them get from the S?





kmpowell said:


> I've found myself driving the car in normal mode to a satisfying effect, but that might have something to do with the improved MPG I get which has shot up from 25 to over 30mpg. On the subject of MPG I was VERY pleased to see the 200 mile journey yesterday, mostly on 'spirited' A roads, return a 36mpg avg at an average speed of 60mph.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Might seem like a daft question but what MPG do you guys who have them get from the S?
> ...


Oops, sorry. Thanks.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Leg said:


> Might seem like a daft question but what MPG do you guys who have them get from the S?


I get around the same as kmpowell, maybe even slightly higher than that 



kmpowell said:


> I've found myself driving the car in normal mode to a satisfying effect, but that might have something to do with the improved MPG I get which has shot up from 25 to over 30mpg. On the subject of MPG I was VERY pleased to see the 200 mile journey yesterday, mostly on 'spirited' A roads, return a 36mpg avg at an average speed of 60mph.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I had a test drive yesterday in a Cooper S with the JWC engine upgrade and a few other odds and sodds from Mini in Wycombe.

Whilst i was very impressed with the standard of finish, amount of space (I'm 6ft3) and performance, especially the pull in the higher gears. I was very disappointed with the harsh ride. It made the S3 feel like a sponge cake :roll:

On a good run of thrashing country lanes i could feel myself lifting out the seat as it crashed over the bumps and it really put me off. Certainly for doing a 90 mile commute in. Don't get me wrong it is a fun car to drive and can deliver that 200 horse's very well through the wheels. I didn't notice the traction light flashing at all.

That said, i think ill keep looking around for something a little more comfortable to do the commute in


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sports suspension and run-flats are rubbish. They look like 18" wheels on it too, it would be much much better on std suspension with std 16" wheels or 17" at most, I bet it'd be like a different car.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I found std suspension and 18" (JCW 4 hour demo) more compliant than 17" with sports (ours), both on run-flats.

Couple more months and the run-flats will be swapped out on ours.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep quite a few on the Z4 forum swap out the RFTs. My Z4 on M Sport suspension and 18s was rock hard


----------



## MarillionMan (Jan 18, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> For me though I live less than a mile from where I work


No, you don't drive to work do you?!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

MarillionMan said:


> No, you don't drive to work do you?!


Only when its raining or the weather is terrible like it has been over the past week or so. Normally it sits in the garage during the week, hence why it only has 880 miles on the clock since I got her (back at the end of Oct last year).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..are you still putting that expensive push bike to good use? Or does it take longer to get the necessary lycra on/off than to just walk that mile?


----------



## zack (Dec 13, 2007)

I love the write up  , and feel the same about my S too, i drive it all the time and LOVE the speed and handling, now im currently getting about 27 mpg.  
Which i dont thinks too bad,with it being on 17 inch alloys and havin sports suspension.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ..are you still putting that expensive push bike to good use? Or does it take longer to get the necessary lycra on/off than to just walk that mile?


Yep still got my "expensive push bike", Gary. Not for riding to work though, because riding up Park Street in the morning in my pinstripe and overcoat is not really practical and will leave me sweaty for the rest of the day! My "expensive push bike" is left for the weekends up Leigh Woods when. 

p.s. I don't do lycra - a windproof top, shorts and trainers is more than enough for me!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ..are you still putting that expensive push bike to good use? Or does it take longer to get the necessary lycra on/off than to just walk that mile?
> ...


That's crushed Rebel's fantasies then.


----------

